
404 Page Not Found – The internet feeds on its own dying dreams - clydethefrog
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/404-page-not-found-wagner
======
quickthrower2
Ironically the obligatory accept cookies and subscribe to feed popups appear
as I try to read an article about how the web had been canabalised.

